# What's in my bridal MUA kit - very pic heavy!



## Caracoco (Oct 17, 2008)

It's been a while since I did kit pictures so here goes!  Up to now, my favourite brand has been Chanel, but I've started to go off that lately and am getting more into Mac (especially since being on here).  There's a mix and match load of stuff in my kit.  Stupidly though, I put everything away again before I labelled it, so I've only put the names of the products on where I can remember them, sorry!







The traincase






Two mineralize blushes, two creme blushes, CCB in Pearl, Metal X in 6th Sin and Plum Electric.






Various Chanel compacts






Chanel, Guerlain and Dior compacts






Nars blushes and shadows.






Mac neutrals palette






Originals collection shadows and a few misc ones






My brights palette






Paints and paintpots.  Bare Study, Painterly, Moss Scape, Greenstroke, Delft, Rubenesque, Fresco Rose, Cash Flow, Blackground, Soft Ochre.  Graphito and a brown paint.






Mascara






Bobbi Brown gel liners






Non-Mac pencils (mainly Chanel).






Mac pencils






MSF's






Bobbi Brown and Guerlain blush






Lancome Juicy Tubes and BB gloss






More gloss






My BBU and Dermacolour palettes






Reflects Gold and Reflects Pearl, various pigments and glitters, BB gold shimmer brick






Dior and Chanel foundations






Face Atelier foundation (I love this stuff!)






My lip palette (mainly Mac and Chanel lippies)






Lipglass: 






Pro longwear






Chanel Aqualumiere glosses






Chanel Glossimers






Mac Lipgelee:  Saplicious, Amber Rusee and Jellybabe






Chanel shadows (depotted in a Mac palette)






BB shimmering nudes and stonewashed nudes palette and a homemade BB palette






More Mac






Studio Tech, Full Coverage and powder






More foundation and concealers






All of it!






and brushes


----------



## kittykit (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can dream on to have that many cosmetics.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 17, 2008)

wow, love it! esp Chanel cosmetics!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

I love your kit! (I'm a huge neutrals fan) I was wondering if you could tell me...do you like the BB Shimmering nudes or stonewashed nudes palette better! TIA!


----------



## Caracoco (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I love your kit! (I'm a huge neutrals fan) I was wondering if you could tell me...do you like the BB Shimmering nudes or stonewashed nudes palette better! TIA!_

 
I like the shimmering nudes better I think, just because it has the metallic shadows in.

The stonewashed nudes palette is better for doing slightly darker looks.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 18, 2008)

WOW!
amazing collection.
i noticed you're from the UK... where do you get your face atelier products from? i wanna try some but i don't know where to get it in the UK!


----------



## MACisME (Oct 18, 2008)

wow thats an expensive amazing kit! where is ur actually kit case from?


----------



## jdechant (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow! Great collection and I love the traincase!!


----------



## daffie (Oct 18, 2008)

Amazing collection!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 18, 2008)

Awesome!!  I'm totally in love with your traincase.  Where did you get it if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 18, 2008)

Your case is amazing!!! I'm so jealous. I love all the glosses. They're my makeup weakness!  You're def my makeup kit hero, lol!


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 18, 2008)

Very great collection!!


----------



## nikic (Oct 18, 2008)

I've died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Caracoco (Oct 19, 2008)

The traincase is this one:  *Professional make-up cases, directors chair, chairman trolley *

It cost me £359 (about $700) but it's worth it just to have all the drawers that slide out. It's VERY heavy though.

You can't buy Face Atelier in the UK yet.  I order it from Canada although customs charges are quite high, but I do get the pro discount so it works out about the same.


----------



## ProArtist (Oct 19, 2008)

Jeez
 I take it you don't do location/studio shoots?
All my kit fits into the smaller screenface case!
The surplus, I keep in my studio.


----------



## ProArtist (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh. Sorry
Just noticed you just do bridal.
Forget my last post!
Nice collection.


----------



## naijapretty (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caracoco* 

 
_You can't buy Face Atelier in the UK yet. I order it from Canada although customs charges are quite high, but I do get the pro discount so it works out about the same._

 
I think Home of Camera Ready Cosmetics where you find products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illu ships to the UK (she does international shipping), she's quite amazing. Go to the site, take a look and then contact her by email. HTH

PS: I really like your makeup collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 22, 2008)

I absolutely love that case! Except that it's not in my budget


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Face Atelier as well. Amazing stuff, and it lasts forever! 

Great pics, thanks so much!


----------



## Nita67 (Nov 4, 2008)

That was absolutely amazing!!! I think I got high looking at all of that stuff!


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

love your traincase!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow!  Great collection.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 8, 2008)

wow i love ur collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Nov 8, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 9, 2008)

oh my gosh!!!! you can do my makeup ANYTIME!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 12, 2008)

i'm trying to put together a bridal MUA kit and your post was SOOOO helpful!

I have enough color in my collection but I need to stock up on concealers and foundations. Would you recommend the BBU palette? I was considering picking it up because it has probably all the colors I'd ever need but it's so pricey! Either that or an RCMA foundation palette.

Thanks again for the post!


----------



## narcissa (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi! I'm building my freelance kit, too. I def want longwear lippies, msf, brow pencils in lingering, fling, and stud and studio finish concealer (I always mess up the name but the little pot). That's just the beginning. Obvi neutral shadows (wedge, cork, saddle, etc) and shimmer highlights (nylon, expensive pink, etc) will be great too.

Thanks for sharing, love!
Hopefully what I added will be of some help, too.
xo


----------



## Caracoco (Nov 12, 2008)

I use the BBU palette for concealers and correctors, but I've hardly touched the foundations to be honest.  I guess it's worth it if you think you will definitely use it.


----------



## n_c (Nov 12, 2008)

Amazing collection!


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2008)

I was wondering where you took these palettes :

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL137.../339076524.jpg

Thank you

Btw, NICE traincase, it's very helpful to start a bridal kit!


----------



## Caracoco (Nov 12, 2008)

The one on the left is a Dermacolour concealer palette, the one on the right is the BBU palette from Bobbi Brown.


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Nov 15, 2008)

woww! i'm in love with your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what is the sixth gloss in your Chanel Aqualumiere gloss picture?


----------



## Caracoco (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyfauxblondie* 

 
_woww! i'm in love with your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what is the sixth gloss in your Chanel Aqualumiere gloss picture?_

 
It's No. 67 'Diamond Rose'.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 21, 2009)

lots of the pics aren't showing up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 id love to see your collection, could you fix the images?


----------



## Caracoco (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_lots of the pics aren't showing up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 id love to see your collection, could you fix the images? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi, I'm afraid I had to delete them from my picturetrail account to make room for new pics.  I'll do them again hopefully soon.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds great


----------

